# [solved] my kernel is somehow handicapped..

## noclear2000

hi there.

I recently switched from kde3 (using xorg < 1.5) to kde4 (xorg 1.5) .  And while i did that i unmerged all kde3 packages. After struggling a little bit i am now on kde4 and have an up2date system (emerge --sync && emerge -uND world) with no broken dependencies anymore (according to revdep-rebuild).

So why the f*** am i telling that story in the Kernel&Hardware-Section? Along that way obviously my kernel suffered badly... (Something i thought is impossible-until the last 3 days. How can messing around with some packages affect the kernel????? No userspace drivers or all that fancy stuff..)

More precisely: I did not recompile my kernel nor did i mess around with the config. My kernel is linux-2.6.24-tuxonice-r4 on amd64. BUT:

- alsa compatible card is no longer detected,

- hibernation is no longer possible (the scripts state: your kernel is not capable to do hibernation)

- hal and all other (usb) device detection is no longer working

- the new evdev driver used for the new xorg refuses to work (no mouse move, keyboard key working). to write that message i had to recompile xorg1.5 with -hal and INPUT_DEVICES mouse keyboard. The event interface / evdev option in the kernel was and is enabled! (i once needed it for the f2 key to work for switching from verbose to non-verbose mode on the bootsplash)

- the (evil) nvidia binary driver is not working (x dies at startup stating that the nvidia driver cannot find the graphicscard) This is not a problem with the driver and xorg1.5 because before i upgraded to kde4 xorg1.5 and the driver played well together. so i have a quite useless sytem. that just sort of works.

all the above mentioned things worked well with the very same kernel before i updated to kde4 (where it that damn link?).

I then recompiled the kernel using (and checking) the current config and afterwards i did and emerge -e world which took nearly half a day with more then 800 packages installed. that did not workout. after that i "zcated the old config from /proc/config.gz into a newer kernelsource dir and "make oldconfig"ed that kernel and compiled/installed it. to no avail.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Now i am running on:

```

someone@r2d2_II ~ $ uname -a

Linux r2d2_II 2.6.29-tuxonice #1 SMP Mon Apr 13 21:53:22 CEST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Why is that or the backup of the previously well working kernel not showing the expected behvaiour?

I AM TOTALLY LOST and have no idea what i do wrong (or when). If someone even has the sligthest idea what could be done -please let me know! Thanks sooo much in advance. Also let me know which info you need. I do not post the config now because i dislike lenghty threads.    :Wink:   And i really think the problem ist not kernel config related (because it once worked...). if someone want to have it anyway just let me know! or anything else someone needs to help me...

Thanks a lot again!

Cheers!Last edited by noclear2000 on Mon Apr 20, 2009 12:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cyrillic

I don't think the problems you are having are kernel related.  I think you just needed to rebuild the drivers after upgrading xorg-server (yes, even if you had just rebuilt them before upgrading xorg-server, rebuild them again).

 *xorg-server-1.5.3-r5.ebuild wrote:*   

> You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.4.1 or earlier, because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem.
> 
> You can generate a list of all installed packages in the x11-drivers category using this command: 

 

```
# emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/ 
```

or

```
# emerge gentoolkit; equery list x11-drivers/ 
```

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - alsa compatible card is no longer detected,
> 
> 

 

Only by kde? 

Kde4 uses its own sound system,  kde-base/phonon-kde i guess (not using kde4 myself).

That should add an option to the control center.

----------

## noclear2000

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You can generate a list of all installed packages in the x11-drivers category using this command: 

 

```
# emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/ 
```

or

```
# emerge gentoolkit; equery list x11-drivers/ 
```

Hi cyrillic, thanks for your answer!  :Smile: 

i've seen that message for this package and i followed the upgrade to xorg1.5 guide. both told me to run the first of the above commands [and I passed the output to emerge -1]. i did that for sure. twice. and as i said in my first post i even did a 

```
emerge -e world
```

 which ran successfully over >800 packages so i guess the drivers have been rebuild even three times AFTER the xorg upgrade.

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> I don't think the problems you are having are kernel related.

  I really hope you are right because i cannot see a problem in my kernel config. But it is all about hardware-detection/driver issues and programs claiming that the kernel lacks abilities it should have (hibernate stuff).

 *Martux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Only by kde?
> 
> Kde4 uses its own sound system, kde-base/phonon-kde i guess (not using kde4 myself).
> ...

 

Hi Martux, thanks for your answer, too!  :Smile: 

Well, yes you are right. i emerged all phonon related stuff.  :Smile: 

sound related i find the following in dmesg:

```

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xf9ff8000 irq 22

```

That looks good. But at boot it says:

```

* Restoring Mixer Levels...

alsactl: load_state:1635: Cannot find soundcard '0'...

* Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring

```

The error when i try to hibernate is:

```

r2d2_II ~ # hibernate-ram

hibernate-ram: No suitable suspend methods were found on your machine.

hibernate-ram: You need to install a kernel with support for suspending to

hibernate-ram: disk or RAM and reboot, then try again.

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  You need to install a kernel with support for suspending
> 
> 

 

```
r2d2_II ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i hibern

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_PRE_HIBERNATE=""

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_POST_HIBERNATE=""

r2d2_II ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i tuxo

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.29-tuxonice

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI_DEFAULT_PATH="/sbin/tuxoniceui_fbsplash"

r2d2_II ~ # ls -lah "/sbin/tuxoniceui_fbsplash"

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.9M Apr 13 21:41 /sbin/tuxoniceui_fbsplash

r2d2_II ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i susp

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# Memory hotplug is currently incompatible with Software Suspend

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_TOI_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

```

..What's wrong?

Some menuconfig images:

http://tschulzke.com/misc/screenshot.png

http://tschulzke.com/misc/screenshot1.png

----------

## eccerr0r

One thing that could affect things is picking up new gentoo-sources and building new ALSA or nvidia-drivers afterwards, building incompatible drivers.  You should upgrade your kernel too if you pull in new gentoo-sources.  Make sure your 'eselect kernel' or your /usr/src/linux kernel is pointing to your correct kernel.

Other possibilities:

Did your box get rooted and someone pulled a fast one on you with another kernel?

Do you have grub with more than one kernel option and sure you didn't pick the wrong one?

----------

## noclear2000

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> One thing that could affect things is picking up new gentoo-sources and building new ALSA or nvidia-drivers afterwards, building incompatible drivers.  You should upgrade your kernel too if you pull in new gentoo-sources.  Make sure your 'eselect kernel' or your /usr/src/linux kernel is pointing to your correct kernel.
> 
> 

 

Ok, so your point is that if pulling new gentoo sources modifes cd /usr/src/linux symlink and i updated drivers afterwards it will build them upon a kernel i do not use - which will fail? Good point i thought i'd updated/compiled the kernel afterwards, too. But maybe the symlink got messed up somehow? i have to admit i just cd into it without checking the link.

Other possibilities:

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did your box get rooted and someone pulled a fast one on you with another kernel?
> 
> 

 

i hope not. are there some rootkit scanner in portage, i will see / investigate. 

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you have grub with more than one kernel option and sure you didn't pick the wrong one?
> 
> 

 

only one entry in grub pointing to the correct kernel

I will post back results - especially for the symlink - as soon as i get home. Thanks for your answers eccerr0r!

Cheers!

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

I'd look for this symlink idea as well.

Revdep-rebuild tends to mess up 'kernel environments' that are not the last version in your system.

Re-emerging kernel modules like ALSA, Fuse, ... may be necessary in that case.

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## noclear2000

hi  :Smile: 

i checked the symlink and was really hoping that this was the cause, but i was not. i start getting hopeless.   :Crying or Very sad: 

that's the situation:

```

r2d2_II ~ # uname -a

Linux r2d2_II 2.6.29-tuxonice #1 SMP Mon Apr 13 21:53:22 CEST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

r2d2_II ~ # ls -lah /usr/src/

total 32K

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root 4.0K Apr 13 21:41 .

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4.0K Apr 13 16:32 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Apr 17  2007 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   21 Apr 13 21:41 linux -> linux-2.6.29-tuxonice

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4.0K Mar 13  2008 linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4.0K May 28  2008 linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4.0K Apr 18  2008 linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4.0K Sep 29  2008 linux-2.6.24-tuxonice-r4

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4.0K Apr 12 13:41 linux-2.6.24-tuxonice-r9

drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4.0K Apr 15 12:19 linux-2.6.29-tuxonice

r2d2_II ~ # eselect kernel show

Current kernel symlink:

  /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-tuxonice

```

i decided to recompile kernel, modules, drivers and all "kernel_linux" linux stuff i have on my system. to no avail. the same situation leaving me with an useless pc for a week now.

i am at loss. maybe my gcc is somehow damaged and produces misbehaving binaries?? well, i guess not. should produce good or no output, right? [and others would have the same problem]

No i would even be happy to get nvidia-driver to run. that would at least help me to return to an acceptable screen-resolution and 3d acceleration.

dmesg after i load module

```

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  180.44  Tue Mar 24 05:46:32 PST 2009

```

lspci

```

r2d2_II ~ # lspci | grep -i nvidia

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GS (rev a2)

```

"/etc/X11/xorg.conf". was created by nvidia-xconfig

Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-tuxonice x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux r2d2_II 2.6.29-tuxonice #1 SMP Mon Apr 13 21:53:22 CEST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 14 April 2009  05:56:33PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Apr 18 13:53:02 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x3d00

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 8

(II) System resource ranges:

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.44  Tue Mar 24 05:51:43 PST 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: ISA

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

 *Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) Primary Device is: ISA
> 
> (EE) No devices detected.
> ...

 

ISA?? Isn't that the sort of slot that was used before PCI and AGP?? My graphicscard is an PCI-E card.  Sorry, know nothing about hardware. 

Anybody any idea?    :Question:  Thanks MaximeG for posting, too!

Bye

EDIT: Can the problem be related to OpenRC and udev? The latter is device related, right? they got updated around the time when the problems started. maybe i should revert both to the older versions..

EDIT2: Is there no version of OpenRC which is not masked by ~amd64??[url] http://gentoo-portage.com/sys-apps/openrc[/url]

```

r2d2_II ~ # emerge -av openrc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-apps/openrc" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/openrc-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

- sys-apps/openrc-0.4.3-r2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-apps/openrc-0.4.3-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-apps/openrc-0.4.2 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- sys-apps/openrc-0.4.1-r1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

whcih version of OpenRc works with udev <133 (i want udev <133 because that is what i had before).

```
[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-133 ("<sys-fs/udev-133" is blocking sys-apps/openrc-0.4.1-r1)
```

EDIT3: okay forget about my stupid 2 edits  :Very Happy:  i just understood how (udev <133 and sysvinit) or (udev >133 and openrc ) are working. wil ltry to get back to sysvinit.

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Do you run gentoo ~arch ? Just to know what versions of packages you're running.

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## noclear2000

 *MaximeG wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Do you run gentoo ~arch ? Just to know what versions of packages you're running.
> 
> Regards,
> ...

 

Yes, i did. Until yesterday. When i reverted back to sysvinit instead of openrc my kernel has got his abillities back. I will try to stick as long as possible with sysvinit. But as Gentoo will go the OpenRc-way in future i will most likely face the same problems again. But i hope that at this time there will be a good update guide, which will help me to do that without getting an disabled kernel....  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot to everyboday who posted in this thread! To summarize: all the problems mentioned above are gone now where i use sysvinit again. I will set it to solved now.

Cheers!   :Smile: 

----------

## justinkb

i think your problem is udev or udev-postmount service not starting after your migration to baselayout-2, you could try migrating again and then making sure these are in the runlevels.

----------

## noclear2000

hi!

ok, i think i will try that when i am back at home  :Smile: 

Thanks!

bye

----------

## justinkb

i'm not 100% sure that will solve it, but i had the exact  same symptoms a while back... good luck

----------

## noclear2000

Thanks justinkb!

i found http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml and after reading that i knew why everything has gone mad. i had no udev in rc-udpate so the migration wouldn't add it to sysinit runlevel, i had not adapted the way modules are loaded etc... i am just upgrading and reconfiguring using the guide . so i hope it will work out this time if i do i right (finally  :Smile: ). i really did take some time to even realize that the updates did introudce such a drastic change.. if i did earlier i'd have search for such a guide much earlier  :Sad: 

EDIT: following the OpenRC migration guide i got my ~arch system up and running without the problems mentioned above. Withour reading the guide i did everthying expect the udev(-[post]mount) thing jutinkb made me aware of. but that was vital  :Smile: 

Thanks again to everybody who posted in that thread!  :Smile:  Will mark it as really solved now.

----------

